# Haunted Mansion sounds, and tons of other!



## thenameisaimee (Sep 24, 2006)

http://hauntedavenue.nextyearmaybe.com/

I just uploaded tons of Haunted Mansion sounds and speaker voices! And tons of other varity sounds. dont forget to sign the guestbook!!!!!


----------



## conniejoe (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks for the link! Great sounds here!!


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Awesome, thanks a lot!


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

great sound thanks


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Ahhh, nothing like the sound of a bubbling cauldren or creeking rocking chair to put you in the mood.......
Who cares it's sunny and 85*......bring on the pumpkins!!!


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Those were some great audio effects. Thank you for posting the link.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Great sound's, thank's for the link.


----------

